# OBDII Port



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe the main port is a extension from further under the dash, I would see if something got unhooked. I accidentally hooked my shoe on that port and ripped it out of its housing, mine works fine still.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ive been running a scangauge 2 digital computer from my obd from 2011. been working fine...^ as stated, check wiring or bring it to your dealer easiest option.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

They'll blame on my intake like everything else I've taken it in for. Lol

I'll check wiring thanks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Intake cannot impact the OBD II port. If they blame your intake, then tell them to prove it.
Or take it to a different dealer.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Had a friend's Excursion with a dead OBDII one time. Turned out to be a fuse, the OBDII was on the same circuit as the 12v dash power plug. I would bet the Cruze port is on a fuse as well.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

IP fuse box. #14 7.5A fuse


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check that fuse



ChevyMgr said:


> IP fuse box. #14 7.5A fuse


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so my OBDII port works. It seems that even though I was using the # 5 and #6 or #7 fuse as my gauge connections, something ultimately gets turned off. Please confirm the correct fuses to tap for constant + and switched +. I have a 2011 LTZ 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

